# Ég a ház?



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hásználjátok, hallottátok azt a kifejezést, hogy ha valaki siettet valakit, azt monjdák: *"Mi az, ég a ház?*" vagy *"Nem ég a ház!*" [nyugi, csigavér] Egyetlenegy nagyszótárban se táltam ezt a magyar kifejezést, nem tudom, hogy egyáltalán használják-e, magam se tudom, hogy használnám. De pl.a cseh váltazatát gyakran hallom, tehát nem tudom, nem innen jön-e az ötlet. A szláv szótárakban benne van a kifejezés. Köszönöm.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Írásban már találkoztam azzal, hogy "nem ég a ház", de a környezetemből hasonló jelentésben inkább a "nem hajt a tatár" kifejezést tudom felidézni.
Orosz anyanyelvű nagyapám viszont gyakran mondta, hogy nem kell sietni, mert "не горит" - így, "ház" nélkül.


----------



## francisgranada

Nekem úgy rémlik, hogy például "Hova rohansz? Hisz' nem ég a ház ..." félékkel már találkoztam, de nem érzem gyakorinak vagy jellemzőnek ezt a kifejezést a magyarban.


----------



## franknagy

Ilyen még:_ "Nem kell beszarni, piros a paroli._"
Vagyis az egyenruhás ember egyenruhája vállára vart rangjelzése  piros alapon van, vagyis ő nem rendőr, hanem zenész.


----------

